# Cubing club near Chichester, UK?



## speedcuber50 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi!

I live near Chichester in the UK. Do any of you know of a cubing club which I can attend? Also, I would prefer one where not _everyone_ does it in, like, 5 seconds. One for those of use who are fighting the sub-20 barrier?

Thanks,

speedcuber50


----------



## KongShou (Jun 24, 2013)

i dont think there is any cubing club in UK. I could be wrong, i dont think i am.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 24, 2013)

There are meet ups in London every so often but that's all I know of except from a few people who go to the same unis.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2013)

no.

there arent as many cubers as you seem to think there are


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> no.
> 
> there arent as many cubers as you seem to think there are



^ This

You will probably find that there are unlikely to be more than 3 (if that) speedcubers in Chi itself. Or at least who make themselves known. Most speedcubers know of SS or come to comps.

I only found one in my entire town.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I only found one in my entire town.



jar, I don't know anyone who can solve a 3x3 in under a minute who lifs around here


----------



## applemobile (Jun 25, 2013)

i dunt know enywan who cun solve kewb neer me


----------



## angham (Jun 25, 2013)

I have one 15s avg cuber and one sub-25 within 10 mins walk


----------



## KongShou (Jun 25, 2013)

I inspired like 10 ppl to cube in my school, none r sub 1 yet, however


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 25, 2013)

I taught my little brother years ago. He's still the only cuber I know irl!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 26, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I inspired like 10 ppl to cube in my school, none r sub 1 yet, however



I've taught over 20 people and about half of them are sub min.
Maybe some inspirational music or a bull whip would help them achieve sub min?


----------



## KongShou (Jun 26, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I've taught over 20 people and about half of them are sub min.
> Maybe some inspirational music or a bull whip would help them achieve sub min?



Ill go for the bull whip


----------



## applemobile (Jun 26, 2013)

Cool Whip?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 26, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Cool Whip?



Cool wHip?


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I don't know anyone who can solve a cube near me.


I live in Exeter! But there's only one person I actually know other than me who can solve a 3x3 in under a minute.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> I live in Exeter!




:0


----------

